# goats and coca cola



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

Ciao Ã  tutti! I am visiting Italy and heard something interesting. While at Christmas dinner the other day, one of the friends I was visiting mentioned that his father gave their goats coca cola on a regular basis for their stomaches. He said that the goats love it and look forward to their daily ration. I thought this was something amusing you all might find interesting. Anyone here give their goats coca cola?


----------



## mammawof3 (Jan 31, 2004)

Atleast one of mine likes diet coke, found out when she knocked my can over on a stump and greetily sucked it up!! Would guess the "sweet"-when i was a teen, my horse would drink rootbeer out of my hand-but then he also would share my tuna sandwich!


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I saw a goat on TV drinking beer once, but not pop. I don't give my goats carbonated beverages. I can't see where cola would be good for a goat's stomach since it isn't good for a person's. I stick with sodium bicarb and probios for the goats.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Many (very many) years ago I remember my mother and grandmother talking about giving coca cola to children to settle an upset stomach. I think we even had some medicine that tasted a lot like the syrupy part of coke. Probably nothing to it, but I do remember it.


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

yes, the Dr's used to tell the mothers, to get coke syrup at the drug store from the druggest.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

:buds: 

My goats like beer and soda....but we only give it flat mostly.....a goat with bloat might pop from pop.....or burp very loudly (stinky breath)


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

debitaber said:


> yes, the Dr's used to tell the mothers, to get coke syrup at the drug store from the druggest.


Ah yes....but it was much more healthful than the coca-cola that folks drink nowadays. I wouldn't feed it to my goats...its bad enough for humans!


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I've heard that back in the old days, when Coca Cola was first formulated. it contained cocaine. The coca part of it's name came from the coca plant. Later, when cocaine became available legally by prescription only, Coca Cola was forced to change it's formula and substituted caffeine. I imagine back then, the beverage was used as a home remedy same as all those narcotic containing snake oil remedies.


----------



## brierpatch1974 (Sep 28, 2005)

When I was a small kid we had a young nubian buck.. He would eat coal by the buckets.. Everytime he got lose we found him in the old coal pen. He would also drink beer when my uncle gave it to him.

Rick


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Coke syrup does coat and soothe an irritated stomach. 

I do not give my kids carbonated beverges EVER---except on long car trips when they get car sick. There are so many frost heaves in the roads up here that every long trip (and they are ALL long trips---everything is so far away from nowhere!) results in a few emptyings of the "barf bucket". Sigh. The coke helps a bit---sometimes---

I don't think I would give it to a goat. They're too hyper already!


----------



## Rachel K. (Nov 9, 2005)

I had heard of people with pop drinking Goats but I myself don't give mine any.


----------

